# Means Test, job seekers allowance and inheritance.



## IdesofSpring (26 Feb 2014)

Hi

I was self employed until late 2012. I didn't sign on when work finished as I was living on savings. I received a once off inheritance from my parents of approx 100K during 2012.

If I now have no income but I do have savings of approx 70K to 80K how does that affect social welfare claims? I have no property and live in private rented accommodation.

I know there are worked examples on the welfare website but they only calculate means in the examples.. they don't explain how the final figure is used to calculate social welfare payments.


Means Test bands
*Capital * *Weekly means assessed* 
First €20,000       Nil     
Next €10,000       €1 per €1,000     
Next €10,000       €2 per €1,000     
Balance (€40,000 +)       €4 per €1,000


The first 40k of savings counts as means of 30 euro per week and the savings from 40K to 70K counts as 120 euro per week of means.
70K of savings counts as 150 euro of means per week while 80K of savings would be considered as 190 euro of means.


Does that mean that if I qualified for Job Seekers Allowance at 188 euro per week that my means of 80K would result me in getting no payment?


I think I saw somewhere that there's a minimum payment of 7.80 or something similar so I'd probably get that.




My question is; are outgoings considered when calculating means?
rent per month = 450
utility bills per month = 100
food per month  250

total = 800 (plus car expenses)


So my savings are being depleted at the rate of approx 10K to 12K per year. 70K won't last too long at this rate. There isn't any work either so I'm considering a two or three year period without work. I could spend half of my savings in that period.

I know property, as in your principle residence you live in, is not counted as means. Should I buy property? (I currently rent privately)

If I do purchase property can I immediately sign on to welfare at full payment? 

The system seems to be pushing me towards purchasing property.




If work was available I'd take it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gipimann (26 Feb 2014)

IdesofSpring said:


> Hi
> 
> Means Test bands
> *Capital * *Weekly means assessed*
> ...



Your calculations are correct - your savings of 80k are assessed at 190 euro pw means, which exceed the max amount of jobseeker's allowance.  You would have no entitlement.

My recollection of the minimum payment is that you must have an entitlement in the first place - if you don't qualify for a payment, you can't get the minimum (which is 30 euro pw if I recall).

Outgoings are not counted in the means test.

If your savings reduce and you can show where the money has gone (e.g. buying a house), you can ask for a review of the means test.


----------



## IdesofSpring (26 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

The reality is that I don't have 80k. I'd have about 70K in investment  accounts which would put me at means of 150 per week and entitled to  something. I'd also have a few thousand in a current account (3k) but that's  only three or four months worth of expenses. I'm right at the borderline  of the means test and will be legitimately below the borderline in a  few months due to continuing outgoings like rent and car expenses. The car needs 3k of repairs which I could legitimately spend. I live 20km from the supermarket and 4km from nearest shop so I need the car.



I also have Aspergers, which is a disability, so it might be possible to claim Disability Allowance instead of JSA. But while some people do claim disability from having Aspergers it's difficult to 'get it past' the welfare office. It's also difficult to apply for Disability Allowance as you seem to need a doctor to fill in the form and I don't have a doctor. There's no point as there's little treatment available.

There is a means test for Disability but 50K is disregarded I think so my means would be very low under that test and so I'd receive nearly a full payment.

It seems there are two conditions for Disability. The first is it must be a  illness which is likely to continue  for more than a year. That's yes in my case as  Aspergers is a lifelong neurological impairment and will remain for ever. The second condition of causing substantial restriction in employment is much more subjective. Some people receive disability due to having Aspergers. I believe that I can't apply as I don't have a doctor.


----------



## John Walsh (26 Jul 2016)

Hi ,
       I am in a similar position and have Aspergers but this has not been diagnosed officially .  I would guess you need a Physiologist or a Psychiatrist and be refereed by a Doctor . You are too honest .


----------

